# Looking to get an A6 2.7T For my dad any tips?



## ~SLO-BUG (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi All, 

I'm currently looking at getting a 200X A6 (c5) 2.7t for my dad and was wondering if anyone has any advice on what to check when we go look at cars. 
Some of the things that may be helpful are known issues, and costs for maintenance that I won't be able to perform in the driveway! 
Also is there any reason any of you have regretted your decision about your purchase or things that you would have looked at more closely when you were buying. 
I have a 1.8t in my bug and I know some of the issues that it has with coil-packs etc and was wondering if there were any "gotcha" moments that you all have experienced. 

Thanks for the assistance I really hope I can get soem good advice to relay to my pops so he has a great first audi experience!


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*2.7T items used*

Has teh belt been changed? Timing that is, if it's used keep miles lwo I had a 2000 off lease has been flawless perfect has 84K mow got it a 23K. Flawless. Keep teh oil changed as recomeended in teh book, so Tubos don't get toasted 5/40 Synthetic. Never had a coil pack issue. Easy to change if you do, get an off lease with warranty, got ours at VW dealer with 12month 12K warranty. car was like new, and teh first owner took most of teh depreciation hit, car was imaculate. Save money get used that was well kept, liek off lease, and with warranty


----------

